# New coffee trolley



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I hate going to IKEA but sometimes you just gotta go...but I did find this gem of a kitchen trolley which is now my coffee and tea trolley 😍Life is so much easier now I am not scrabbling around in drawers and cupboards for all my bits and bobs. I just wheel out my trolley and everything is at hand. As a bonus, it fills in the gap between the fridge and worktop left when my American fridge freezer broke near the end of the last lockdown and the only "in stock" replacements were the price of a second hand car so I bought a small one.


----------

